# Climber Needed



## treepres1 (Mar 1, 2005)

WE OUR LOOKING FOR CLIMBERS AND BUCKET OPR. WE HAVE CITY CONTRACTS FOR PRUNING AND REMOVALS.WE ALSO DO A NICE AMOUNT OF PRIVATE WORK. DL. NEEDED CAN HELP RELOCATE ,504 915 6066 CELL OR 504 466 6060 OFF.WE ARE LOCATED IN NEW ORLEANS AREA.PAY IS BASED ON EXP. AND DRIVE.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 1, 2005)

New Orleans? 

Cool!


----------



## treepres1 (Mar 1, 2005)

HEy Master Would You Be Interested Know Your In The State


----------



## treepres1 (Mar 1, 2005)

What Part Of La Are You In


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 1, 2005)

Dead center.


----------



## Meesterbeeg (Mar 1, 2005)

You know, it is pretty dead in the center of La. (and this is coming from a Louisiana native, lol)


----------



## treepres1 (Mar 1, 2005)

You Still Doing Storm Clean Up In Fla.care To Move Back?


----------



## Meesterbeeg (Mar 2, 2005)

treepres1 said:


> You Still Doing Storm Clean Up In Fla.care To Move Back?


 I moved from Tampa to here 6 months ago. If I had to tell my wife we had to move again . . . she'd hang me from a tree!


----------

